# Smooth Stability Stabilizers.



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys I have been shooting the first version of this Stabilizer all summer and all i can say is wow!!!!! Don't miss out on a great Stabilizer!!! If you do anything atleast send Jason and email and let him explain why this stabilizer really does work and isn't just about the looks.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the people that have visited the website and ordered. Its nice to see all that interest in our product. And to those that have orderd....you wont be let down. Thanks!!!!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*stabilizer*

Sweet stabs!!! i just have 1 question..........what the difference between these stabilizers and the B-stinger stabilizers? Thanks, Kody


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just check out www.smoothstability.com and read the tech part. That will help with your question. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

carbon_kid said:


> Sweet stabs!!! i just have 1 question..........what the difference between these stabilizers and the B-stinger stabilizers? Thanks, Kody


the weight is adjustable buy buying add on weights it looks like and it cost a little more.

i like it. seems like a good idea and more adjustable than the b stinger. looks a little nicer to imo.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We are going to offer a wrap for our stabilizer for a slight up charge. What do you guys think?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted say congrats to Goldiehunter for shooting so well at the R100 this weekend. Thanks for keeping us up top and showing class for smooth stability stabilizers.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the bump.:teeth:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Heres another bump for a super guy and super stab.*


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

How much to grab 2 bars and a weight...e.g a 4" an 8" bar and one end weight? Do you offer this as a combo similar to Paradigm's new offering?

Just a thought...very interested in picking up a stab.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

How big is that thing? In comparison to your bow?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

not big at all, it works like a fine. and stabalizes you during full draw very well.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Its a little bigger then the b-stinger weight. About 4 1/2" You will learn to love the look after your groups shrink.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We are running a special package deal where you order your stabilizer and for $29.00 we will throw in a second shaft so you can set-up to hunt or 3-d shoot with the same weight. You just switch the hub and weight back and forth. Just e-mail on what you would like and I will take care of you. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Couple pics of my set up's*

*Here is my 3-D/Indoor set up and hunting set up.
*


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

keep it going up:wink:


----------

